# Bass Bash on Baroon this Sunday



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Ahoy all Hobie pedlers and sailors,
This Sunday is the half yearly get together for the Hobie Bass Bash. Usually this fishing spree is on Lake Mackers in November up at Mal's place ( Sustate Hobie) HQ. 
This is our mid year meet and all with an interest are welcome to join us. Meet at the Maleny boat ramp side in the morning. It's all BYO and the BBQ facilities are all in good shape..
Kilkenny :wink:


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 13, 2007)

See you there Kilkenny around 630, I have fingers crossed for a good catch this weekend . Got a few new lures I want to try, see you Sunday bright and early. :roll:


----------

